# hash



## lalu (28. Mrz 2008)

hi leute, ich bin neu im j2me und hab mal n bissal was gecoded,aber da kommt immer error -3010 , find leider bei google nix.

der code sehtw ie folgt aus

vielen dnak pür eure hilfe


```
String s;
String text = "h12676778";
byte[] byter = text.getBytes();

 try {
    MessageDigest md = MessageDigest.getInstance("SHA-1");
    md.update(byter,0,byter.length);
   byte[] byter2 = new byte[40];
   
     md.digest(byter2,0 , byter.length);
  
    s = new String(byter2,0,byter2.length);
 } catch (Exception  e) {
  s = e.getMessage();
  
 }
```


----------



## MiDniGG (28. Mrz 2008)

Wird der Fehler so in der Konsole ausgegeben????


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2008)

nee aufm handy selber da steht general 
system error = -3010


----------



## ice-breaker (29. Mrz 2008)

neija dann wir die Software deines Handy (vllt die Java-Implementation) einen Fehler haben?
Welches Hany? Google doch mal danach.
Und update mal die Software


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2008)

ich hab des e70. hab schon alles auf den neuesten stand gebracht. ich denk mal des muss am code liegen?

ich denk mal der fehler wird irgdnwo im try block auftreten. weil ich ja dnan im catchblock den fehler ausgeben lasse.

also s wird dann ein paar zeilen später auf ein labeldings draufgeschrieben.


----------



## MiDniGG (31. Mrz 2008)

Hey, und was für en Fehler kommt, wenn es auf m Rechner mit em WTK ausführst? Der gleiche? Da sollte doch dann auch was inner Konsole komm...


----------



## Gast (7. Apr 2008)

mmhhh... also was du da machst, mit getInstance("SHA-1"), sieht irgendwie nach JCE aus und die gibt es bei j2me nicht!!!

ich würde dir die bouncy castle lightweight api empfehlen und daraus die klasse SHA1Digest benutzen!


----------



## ice-breaker (8. Apr 2008)

es gibt auf einigen Handsets die Crypto API und die sieht genau so aus, von daher kann das schon passen


----------

